# moss balls



## wrestlerboy (Apr 8, 2009)

Ive seen moss balls at stores before but im clueleess.anybody know anything


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Marimo Moss balls

Always wanted one, never had one, so no personal experiences.


----------



## Chrispy (Oct 28, 2007)

I have one in my tank right now. They are balls of moss like algae that sticks to its self. Forming a ball. I healthy ball will be green all the way through. They are like little filters. I take mine out once a week and squeeze it over the sink. It traps a lot of stuff and is nice to have. They will grow and you can actually tear it in half (like i plan on doing) and have 2 balls. If they sit still for too long they will begin to flatten on that side. I have read that they help prevent algae by using up the stuff algae needs to grow. My cherry shrimp LOVE mine. they are always playing on it. If you light is strong enough it will actually float in the day and sink at night as it produces oxygen. I recommend one as they make a tank look a little nicer. Just make sure you get the moss ball. some stores will ball up java and sell that . easy to spot though. So yeah. fun and worth it. If your current is strong enough it wil roll across the bottom of the tank.

Feel free to ask if you have any questions about mine. I have had it in the tank for about a month. I saw it at my LFS and just wanted one. Looked so cool so i did my research and purchased.  I can get you pics if you want..


----------



## Elyn (May 18, 2009)

I just ordered one on ebay right now. Can't wait for it to come. I've heard it's awesome to have in tanks and that fishes loves it. And it reminds me of Zoro from One Piece  Just need to look up maintenance now. Should of done that first ><


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

I have one right now- the only problem is that my sand substrate makes it look funny at time - so i do have to move it from time to time to make it look clean.

I'd prob put it near a current as well.

Other than that, lookin green and doing good 



> They will grow and you can actually tear it in half (like i plan on doing) and have 2 balls


Is there a recommended minimum size? That'd be neat to multiply them (prob taks a while tho due to its growth rate)


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

Yep, moss ball kicks ass, very easy to care for


----------

